# door trim not lying flush to frame



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Caulking that width would be tacky. Measure and cut a tapered wedge to insert into the gap. If need be, caulk the remaining gap if one exists.
Ron


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

make a piece of clear pine on a table saw o match the widest gap. Glue this flush with the side face of the jam along the edge that needs padding. After the glue cures use a planner or sander to taper the wood perfectly flush with the drywall.


----------



## mayhem69 (Aug 1, 2008)

Now i realize what is wrong, the frame is not properly centered. My builder really is bad, does real shoddy work.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mayhem,
If, and I repeat IF the wall is plumb and not out of whack, you may be able to fix the door. Take the door hinge pins out and remove the door. Using a squeeze grip clamp, place it across both pieces of molding, even if the one side isn't nailed in yet. If the builder was this sloppy putting the door up, he probably didn't shim it much if at all. The door may move easily. Once you move it over, use some 2 1/2" finish nails through the jamb to hold it in place. If it doesn't move, I would remove the molding already up and cut the nails with a sawzall and rehang the door.
Mike Hawkins


----------

